# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Интервью с П.Б.Овсянниковым - ветераном ВОВ и войны в Корее

## Д.Срибный

Интервью Олега Корытова и Константина Чиркина
с Овсянниковым Порфирием Борисовичем
Литобработка: Игорь Жидов



http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/o...ikov/index.htm

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

"— Так он был с прямым крылом или уже с отогнутым? 

Чуть-чуть, как примерно у наших ну, Як-17, вот так.
(Тогда «Тандерджеты» были только с прямым крылом, поэтому их наши лётчики и прозвали «крестами», это уже в 1952 г. появились модификации G, которые имели чуть стреловидное крыло, но лётчики 28-го ГИАП с ними естественно не встречались - И.С.)."

 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
*Абсолютно все* модификации "Тандерджетов" имели одно и то же крыло, начиная с F-84B и заканчивая применявшимися в Корее F-84E и F-84G (в Корее с 1951 г.)
И это было *прямое* крыло. Трапецевидное в плане, оно имело небольшую стреловидность по передней кромке и обратную стреловидность по задней, но говорить, что из-за этого оно было "чуть стреловидным"... Стреловидность по четвертям хорд измеряется, а не по кромкам! Это как назвать "чуть стреловидным" крыло Ла-5.
Уберите, пожалуйста, этот комментарий, в данном случае слова ветерана абсолютно точны!

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Так получилось, что прочитал воспоминания П. Б. Овсянникова после прочтения "Дневника гауптмана Люфтваффе" Гельмута Липферта (52JG, 203 победы, большая часть - Восточный фронт). Там конечно, есть и "охотничьи рассказы", причем в изобилии ("... Русский кричал по радио- Помогите! У меня жена и дети!"), но все же - какого расчетливого и действительно умелого врага приходилось встречать в небе нашим овсянниковым... Всех ветеранов и патриотов - с наступающим праздником!!!

----------


## Юрий

> Так получилось, что прочитал воспоминания П. Б. Овсянникова после прочтения "Дневника гауптмана Люфтваффе" Гельмута Липферта (52JG, 203 победы, большая часть - Восточный фронт). Там конечно, есть и "охотничьи рассказы", причем в изобилии ("... Русский кричал по радио- Помогите! У меня жена и дети!"), но все же - какого расчетливого и действительно умелого врага приходилось встречать в небе нашим овсянниковым... Всех ветеранов и патриотов - с наступающим праздником!!!


Эти рассказы, не изданы отдельной книгой?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, что касается "Дневника...", то это отдельная книжка. Если нужны выходные данные, могу их позже сообщить - сейчас она не под рукой.

----------

